# Stakes for dakota decoys snow goose fullbodies



## CaseyMack (Jan 18, 2013)

Does anyone use straight stakes for dakota snow goose fullbodies? They come with rings, but can't seem to find any stakes, or if they are even made? Rings are awkward and heavy to haul. Thanks.


----------



## Brotsky (Mar 4, 2009)

You can use about any stake for them if you want. Just get a fiberglass stake about 1/4" or so and 18" long and you'll be in business. Anything short of a hurricane and they'll be fine. God knows they don't move for chit in anything less than 30 mph wind anyway.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

DD's don't make stakes for their decoys, as far as I know.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Dakota does make a stake you can order then on there website, but that is one of the major benefits to using a dakota with having a ring base that stays on. I run 40 dozen and just leave them on.


----------

